# Citroën relay build has started!



## Mrscake (Dec 28, 2020)

Ahhh I'm so excited. After 6 months our van conversion has finally started (professional build). 

SO excited to pick it up soon. 






Maybe one day we will be able to take it out of the UK


----------



## ThunderRat (Jan 9, 2021)

That T&G that you used. Is that the lightweight stuff out B&Q or the likes, 9mm thick? Its best to varnish/paint both sides to reduce the chance of shrinkage. I had to do my ceiling the following year in my last van as i only did one side. It was just a case of flipping the wood and re painting and re position any lights but still a job i could have done without.  Looking nice though


----------



## Blue yonder (Jan 26, 2021)

Great video,  your van looks like it will be fab, hope you get to use the it soon


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 26, 2021)

Wrong insulation in back door as it attracts damp and holds it, more pictures when you can please.


----------



## The laird (Jan 26, 2021)

Loved the video keep posting and all the best


----------



## wildebus (Jan 26, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Wrong insulation in back door as it attracts damp and holds it, more pictures when you can please.


I know it looks like the traditional roof insulation, but if it is the more modern non-fibreglass stuff it works well and doesn't aborb any moisture.

I have used that kind of material in all my conversions.  The B&Q Recycled Plastic Bottle stuff is very effective.  This is the stuff I used ...



Stage 2 insulation by David, on Flickr

But ...  If it is the Fibreglass gear, then got to go!  I had that in my T4 Motability converted van when I got it, and the fibreglass I took out was damp and horrible 



Doris - Original Insulalation by David, on Flickr


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 2, 2021)

Great job going on there


----------



## REC (Mar 2, 2021)

Have we seen the final build?


----------



## Robmac (Mar 2, 2021)

REC said:


> Have we seen the final build?



Don't thinks so Ruth. The OP hasn't been on the forum since Feb 1st.


----------



## REC (Mar 2, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Don't thinks so Ruth. The OP hasn't been on the forum since Feb 1st.


Didn't think of checking that...doh!


----------



## saxonborg (Mar 2, 2021)

wildebus said:


> I know it looks like the traditional roof insulation, but if it is the more modern non-fibreglass stuff it works well and doesn't aborb any moisture.
> 
> I have used that kind of material in all my conversions.  The B&Q Recycled Plastic Bottle stuff is very effective.  This is the stuff I used ...
> 
> ...


Probably wrong but I think you need to insulate the cold surface first before you insert the fibreglass type insulation. Whilst the fibreglass or whatever provides insulation it doesn’t stop moisture vapour passing through it as I found to my annoyance when I tried to insulate the over cab section of my Burstner Nexxo.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 3, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Wrong insulation in back door as it attracts damp and holds it, more pictures when you can please.



If you watch the video, Trev, they say the insulation is rockwool, which I think is waterproof?


----------



## Penny13 (Mar 4, 2021)

This is them living in the van outside mums until that can finally get on the way.


----------



## alanoutbound (Mar 4, 2021)

Hello all, I am the husband and someone kindly commented our video reminding us that we didn't update you guys. We are indeed living full time in the van and after a few things going wrong with the build I think we are finally there. Certainly nothing has broken in the past 2 weeks! We are snug and comfortable. The insulation is excellent, it's very warm and absolutely no damp to be seen. We don't even seem to get much condensation on the windows. 

We are currently with the parents until its okay for us to move on, where upon we plan to gently make our way up to Scotland with some time in the Lakes on route. 

Most recently we got the alfresco shower working which was quite an experience as we were in a fairly public carpark. People have suggested adding a screen to the back doors which I am keen to try. You can see the video below if such things interest you.






We are hopeful of heading over to Europe at some point this year although I sadly suspect our dreams of Mont Blanc Marathon in June is unlikely to happen...come on France!! We will continue to document it on youtube, largely just for our own amusement and it will be nice to look back on. 

Thanks all

Alan


----------

